# 2008 kawaski brute force belt light reset



## troutslayer (Aug 8, 2010)

well i would first like to say this is a great forum and with all the very knowledgeable fans who share this fun sport of atv riding.
well a big thanx to the enthusiasts who posted the belt light reset thread as it helped me in the bush big time .....as i was in the middle of knowhere in the kootenay's on a hunting trip i reached the 100 hour mark on my atv and well i figured the light would go on and well it did not so what i did was disconnect the 2 pin plug on the bike just above the little square box and this activated the belt light reset light on dash......perfect so then followed instructions supplied buy members of this great forum and all worked great and was back on the muddy trails looking fer mr big in the bush and well was successful in the repair (belt light reset) and the slaying of a nice whitetail.....thanx for all the great info......cheerz to all!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice kill!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh no!! Not Bambi! Send me some deer jerky please! haha


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hell with the jerky send me some back strap//lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with walker lol.
Welcome to the forum troutslayer...


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

All I know is deer jerky is awesome and I have no idea what a back strap is so deer jerky it is! haha. I just eat what everyone kills.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Jerky is good but the back strap is the best part off of a deer. The back strap is on/near the backbone of the deer.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Gotcha. thanks newbrute for the info. Im not a hunter at all. I only own a paintball gun haha


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha I own four of them and two guns..you might be able to blind a deer and run after it haha jk and your welcome


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea paint it some cool colors and **** it off haha. As long as I dont see it gettin killed or its already on a plate im cool with it haha.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Forget not seeing them get killed..I'd rather watch em fall then watch em run away..but that's just me. There's nothing better then putting your arms elbows deep inside a warm deer body when it's cold and I know there has to be more people to argee with me?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

True, shoot them once and be done with it. I dont mind the blood and guts just dont like causing harm. If I was around hunting more, i'd probably get into it. Theres a lot of hunters around us. We get atvs in all the time with bow holders on their racks and stuff. Lots of deer around here.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lmao we have one guy that is kind hearted and a tree hugger then the other has bloody hands and a twitch in his eye lol jk. i love to drop them whites with one shot so i dont have to blood trail. thats y i shoot a 45-70 with 405 grains of get go behind that hunk of let


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

What can I say haha plus I'm the hunting groups gutter haha and if I don't drop them the first shot I have two more plus what's on the stock of my gun..hey Bryd what's been your longest kill shot?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

my best is 375yrds with my 270 but with the 45-70 is 160yrds cuz i havent had a chance at a longer shot with it yet


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Mine was with an Rem model 870 and I stepped it off and it was a 105 steps from where I was sitting..all I could see was it's head and ears so I put the cross hairs right on the eye and well didn't even have to track her


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nice. gota love a challenge


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

You got that right..I was surprised I hit her tho..my grandpa was like did she walk up to your gun and let you shoot her


----------

